# Pirate Jack's



## thedford (Aug 24, 2017)

Has anyone tried any disk brake kits from Pirate Jack's? or tubular control arms. Please give any feedback. Thanks


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Sorry, I haven't. Fortunately a previous owner converted my '68 GTO to the '69-'72 style factory single piston disc brakes...work great.

As for suspension I deal with SPOHN PERFORMANCE (1-888-365-6064), 1968-1972 GM A-Body, Chevelle, Malibu | Suspension & Chassis Parts

Also use UMI Performance ( 1-814-243-6315 ) UMI Performance, Inc. 

Both companies are here in the USA and actually manufacture their parts at their facilities (rather than import from Asia).

Hope this helps.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

thedford said:


> Has anyone tried any disk brake kits from Pirate Jack's? or tubular control arms. Please give any feedback. Thanks


Never heard of them and can't recall anyone ever mentioning that vendor. Did a little research on the net and they get mixed reviews. Apparently their products are made by MBM (click here: HOME ) So Pirate Jack's is probably a middle man like many.

So you may save a few dollars and come out ahead or find you have problems and lose the savings in shipping back wrong parts for replacement. Aftermarket parts are always a gamble in any situation, some fit perfectly, some don't or need modifications, or you can have a vendor screw-up - I've experienced all three, so it can be a crap shoot. I too like to shop around to save money but some vendors source from a single manufacturer, put their label on it, then sell for a higher profit margin. Some parts I simply prefer to go with a name brand vendor/supplier because they sell more volume, would not be selling lower quality parts, and are less apt to sell a kit that may or may not work/fit for your application. I also read all reviews with a grain of salt.

Just my opinion. :thumbsup:


----------



## thedford (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks guys for the input. I saw the kit from pirate jacks with front AND rear disc conversion, and tubular control arms on Craigslist going for $1100. I was thinking it might be worth it unless I heard on the Forum to stay away from the company.
here is the ad.
https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/pts/6320416618.html
I am losing my mind researching trying to figure out which kit to buy. I have had some people tell me not to even bother with the rears and the car will stop great with just the front disc conversion. Same with the power steering gear box. half say get the fast ratio and half say they dont like them. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The above isn't a case of who's peddling the parts, there are many different website sellers as well as repro parts stringers across the country selling these same brake "kits". No crap shoot here, there is very low possibility of getting anything of quality, just a bunch of Hopsing Junk. The powder coated calipers & control arms, junk import slotted & dimpled rotors, all look purty & shiny, & scream... Buy Me! The smart thing when it comes to any brake or suspension "upgrades" is to get input from those that have accomplished significant handling & braking improvements to their GM A-body.

Examining the above "kit"s contents:
-9" booster, these work real well, lol. how many times have many of us ran across these installed, then yanked for a proper sized booster that could hold more vacuum? 
-Bottom of the barrel knockoff "stock spindle height" tubular control arms. Please explain why anyone would order stock spindle height tubular control arms? 
-Chinese cheapie disc spindles. many have been examined & found to be improperly machined. Have had several in my hands that the machined holes for the steering arms weren't even machined properly. Many bargain priced "kits" contain these junk import disc spindles. 
-Rear disc set-up for a c-clip axle rear. Not designed for use with bolt-in axle rears. Of course, the ad states the "kit" fits all the below cars, many of which only came with some type of 8.2 bolt-in axle rearend.
-Where's the Tech Help number or forum for this junk?


----------



## thedford (Aug 24, 2017)

Pinion head I really appreciate the feed back. Is there any kit that you have seen that you would recommend? Otherwise, I guess I'll start seeing if i can piece together OEM spindles and such. I wasnt big on the idea of such a small booster either. I have heard about right stuff brakes, what do you think of those? There has got to be an American company making this stuff somewhere.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

If you haven't already done so, check out this thread for some helpful info:

http://www.gtoforum.com/f154/67-gto-drum-disc-conversio-110498/


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

thedford, on front disc brake conversions that are going to run stock size front rotors, from a quality starting point, I've found it is best to build off original GM spindles & typically nice used '69-72 single piston caliper brackets. This allows the purchase of the rotors, quality bearings, seals, brake hoses, & calipers locally. Sometimes, will even have nice thick used rotors that came in on a partscar & can use those. This method is still an affordable & viable option, & when completed, will end up with a high quality installation. I've put tons of such disc brake changeovers together over the years & installed nearly two dozen on GM A & F-bodys. 

For many years I circumvented the parts stores by having my stock A-body, F-body, & early GM pickup calipers rebuilt in Dallas by the same remanufacturer/supplier that provides rebuilt calipers for O'Reillys. My cost to rebuild one original cast iron caliper was less than the core charge at the time for that caliper! Mind you, my desire was to have my original core calipers rebuilt, & I would have a dozen or so rebuilt at least twice a year. Since I was in the area, at least twice a month, no shipping was involved. Around '96-98, if one walked in an O'Reillys or other large chain parts store, & ordered '69 Camaro/Firebird/Nova calipers, there were no more original casting '69-74 Nova calipers in the distribution system, instead one got a overseas generic looking casting w/o the GM casting numbers, etc. That typically worked for the average early F-body or Nova guy, but not for the owner who was attempting a detailed restoration. The cost of those Asian calipers was more. Am using that recollection to note a timeline. It was quite a few years later, when the original '69-72 A-body calipers started getting hard to get at local parts store & instead, they also had new Asian castings with no core charge (ends up being more expensive). 

Buying locally, one just has to price what's available in the stock fitment calipers. In a jamb, dust caps can be used from used front drums, or new ones purchased, same with new caliper pins from Wagner @ local parts store. Inline Tube/Motorcity Musclecar also sells a lot of the same small detail brake parts. Typically the only reproduction brake parts, I'll order from a website vendor are repro dust shields, occasionally, brake hoses, '69 Camaro/Firebird disc hose mtg brackets, & if not having an original rebuilt/restored, have installed a few reproduction Delco boosters. On proportioning valves, if not pursuing a totally stock metering valve set-up, typically due to header clearance, its cleaner & more functional to to mount a '71+ style proportioning valve straight inline under the master cylinder. For many years I pulled a small steel bracket as well as the 4 wheel disc proprtioning valve from a '77-79 Seville for that purpose. InlineTube also noticed this need & made that little proportioning valve mtg bracket & began offering brake line conversion kits for the same purpose. Have also bought a bunch of reproduction prebent metal brake lines, but now make my own.

On brake boosters, am just one of many that will not purchase or endorse a generic appearance cheapee brake booster that looks like it was made from two funky flat metal bowls from the houseware isle at the Dollartree. Will also not buy a brake booster that there is feedback on automotive websites that for proper fit, washers have to be used between the brake booster mtg bracket & the face of the cowl. That has been a common complaint with some boosters. Both the booster & the disc brake master cylinder in the $839 SSBC kit in the link, there is no way that hideous looking booster or master is going under the hood of an A or F-body that I'm working on. Neither part meets the eye test. Note no bleeder screws on the disc master cylinder, either. It appears it was more important to the SSBC crew that they had a logo cast into the side than provide bleeder screws. What junk! It all comes down to details, & bought right, one can assemble a high quality nicely detailed disc changeover for quite a bit less than these $800-1100 "kits".


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

I bought front and rear disc brakes from Pirate Jack for my 65 GTO after seeing their ad on the web. For what it's worth, they came well packaged and the front installed without any problems, visual quality appearance is okay (I can't speak to dynamic performance, alas no engine or tranny at present). 

When I was in the process of ordering my Strange Dana 60 from Spohn, I was told my brakes probably were not compatible (Spohn suggested I buy Wilwood conversion brakes for the rear). I called Pirate Jacks for a technical assist and they were no help at all. Pirate Jacks is a middleman supplier, since the system comes from an outfit named MBM. MBM doesn't sell retail and asserts they only assist their suppliers...they would not help the end user (me in this instance). What I learned from this is the value tech support....lowest cost isn't the only thing to consider. I bought the Wilwood and at some point in the future will use or sell the Rear disc set from Pirate Jack.

Noangelbuddy


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Noangelbuddy said:


> I bought front and rear disc brakes from Pirate Jack for my 65 GTO after seeing their ad on the web. For what it's worth, they came well packaged and the front installed without any problems, visual quality appearance is okay (I can't speak to dynamic performance, alas no engine or tranny at present).
> 
> When I was in the process of ordering my Strange Dana 60 from Spohn, I was told my brakes probably were not compatible (Spohn suggested I buy Wilwood conversion brakes for the rear). I called Pirate Jacks for a technical assist and they were no help at all. Pirate Jacks is a middleman supplier, since the system comes from an outfit named MBM. MBM doesn't sell retail and asserts they only assist their suppliers...they would not help the end user (me in this instance). What I learned from this is the value tech support....lowest cost isn't the only thing to consider. I bought the Wilwood and at some point in the future will use or sell the Rear disc set from Pirate Jack.
> 
> Noangelbuddy


I might be interested in your rear brake setup. PM me with details. Thanks

Chris


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Chris, 

I am a relatively new member to the forum. From what I read about Forum rules I am prohibited from buying or selling until I have satisfied a threshold of at least 20 posts if memory serves. Besides, I haven't attempted to install the PJ rear brakes yet. If they work, I will be selling the Wilwood; which will appeal to a larger audience, just based on their name.

Noangelbuddy


----------

